

What do you think of the new Facebook? - zafarali

Its WTF for me. So confusing. Why Facebook? Its so ugly with its rounded edges and crap. EEEK it makes me want to puke. so roundy and wierd.
People are so confused they are scared of using it. So my stream hasn't updated for hours.
This is the worst thing Facebook has done. I don't like it. buut you know what. Facebook, isn't going to listen. We'll just have to get used to what ever they smash into our face.
======
ErrantX
FYI I submitted a similar thread yesterday.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=515376>

Some interesting comments on there :)

EDIT: the rounded edges are annoying me the most :(

Im somewhat gutted because I am still 6 months or more off of launching our
social network. If i had known in advance of this crap change I suspect we
could have skimmed a good few users from FB :(

~~~
zafarali
You have your own social network? Could you pleassee show me?

~~~
ErrantX
www.livemeta.net :)

Non-functinonal/alpha at the moment (we are reworking some of the core). :)

Obviously as we get closer to launch I'll ask HN to give it a good critique :D

------
grandalf
i disagree... i was a bit skeptical of the last redesign but this one enhances
clarity and usability significantly...

